# Type 1 Taster Event - London 17th November



## Diabetes UK (Sep 4, 2018)

Type 1 Tasters is a brand new cookery based event, designed specifically for *18-25 year old's* with Type 1 diabetes.

You may have just been diagnosed, lived with Type 1 for years, recently moved into your own place or heading off to Uni soon.

Or maybe you just want some tips and support to keep on going with your diabetes management...

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/how_we_help/type-1-tasters


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 4, 2018)

T1 student cookery - check your blood , insulin then open a pot noodle, pour water in, leave a bit, stir, add sauce, leave again, stir and enjoy!  No pot noodles, not a problem just have a search around back of the sofa/under duvet and you'll find a half eaten pizza/kebab/chips etc from last night. If you want to do some real cooking then try beans on toast.


----------

